# ASA S/C Tested at California Speedway. Verdict: Remarkable!



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

pdz, I would *love* to take apart the compressor and see what's inside. But not practical at the moment. As far as I know, ASA adopts a similar design from turbochargers. Henceforth, ASA's unit is known as Turbomex (which confuses some folks). Some of the technical bits are on the website. 

Perhaps Dave should come on down to the next B&M and we will see what we can look at. 

And oh...ALPINA does use a different transmission control unit.


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> pdz, I would *love* to take apart the compressor and see what's inside. But not practical at the moment. As far as I know, ASA adopts a similar design from turbochargers. Henceforth, ASA's unit is known as Turbomex (which confuses some folks). Some of the technical bits are on the website.
> 
> Perhaps Dave should come on down to the next B&M and we will see what we can look at.
> 
> And oh...ALPINA does use a different transmission control unit.


re: transmission -> i just don't want you to TELL US how much a new transmission costs in about 10,000 miles is the thing.

re: blower -> i would imagine there are lots of neat ways they can engineer the unit so it reduces friction and uses better blades to compress the air. i've never considered vortech to be leading edge technologically; they're just sufficiently decent and they mass manufacture so people tend to use them so these add-on kits are cheaper. but if someone took the time to actually design a better blower plus intake manifold, it would of course be more efficient. it's a question of whether or not someone will do it.

just like i think a lot of us would rather put on a posi-displacement blower, but no one, including downing atlanta, is willing to pay the money to develop the manifold it would require.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Not sure if you want to "broadcast" that information here Sergio...You never know who's reading. :eeps:


True, then again, I've probably spent twice that on airplane tickets!!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> The ALPINA B3 has about 280bhp/335lb-ft and has a ZF 5 speed automatic as well. The B3 S has 305bhp/362lb-ft and with ZF 5 speed automatic too. So running less than 300bhp is safe for my car.


ZF makes multiple 5 speed automatic units I think, unless you're certain that your transmission unit is the same as that the B3 runs, I'd be a little bit weary of leaving that transmission in there.

Of course you can always use your "hook-up" to get the B3 S 5 speed auto. :eeps:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Which is why I never quite want to post anything about my SC on the board. In fact I wanted to stay off from the forum about my SC. Only a handful of folks from the TS know. I always have people telling me what will blow up and how much damages the SC will cause in the long run. Last I went to my dealer for a checkup, they never give a fuss about the SC. Then again, that's cos the SA and I are almost long lost guitar brothers.

I am certainly not looking forward to the "I told you so" kind of statement. Maybe some sick folks here are expecting my tranny to blow up somehow. For someone who is daring enough to tear apart the steptronic electronics, spent $400 to modify a brand new set of SSG paddles circuit and fry a DSC control unit cos of a stupid Bentley mistake, drove around for a week with only the tach working, trust me, I have researched well enough before plunging into the ASA unit. This may not be the same compressor Alpina uses but if ASA can be chosen over the competitors to supply the B7, I must say the company has a pretty darn good team of engineers.

For that, I am willing to put my car to the reliability test.



pdz said:


> re: transmission -> i just don't want you to TELL US how much a new transmission costs in about 10,000 miles is the thing.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Which is why I never quite want to post anything about my SC on the board. In fact I wanted to stay off from the forum about my SC. Only a handful of folks from the TS know. I always have people telling me what will blow up and how much damages the SC will cause in the long run. Last I went to my dealer for a checkup, they never give a fuss about the SC. Then again, that's cos the SA and I are almost long lost guitar brothers.
> 
> I am certainly not looking forward to the "I told you so" kind of statement. Maybe some sick folks here is expecting mine tranny to blow up somehow. For someone who is daring enough to tear apart the steptronic electronics, spent $400 to modify a brand new set of SSG paddles circuit and fry a DSC control unit cos of a stupid Bentley mistake, drove around for a week with only the tach working, trust me, I have researched well enough before plunging into the ASA unit. This may not be the same compressor Alpina uses but if ASA can be chosen over the competitors to supply the B7, I must say the company has a pretty darn good team of engineers.
> 
> For that, I am willing to put my car to the reliability test.


sounds good to me :thumbup: you are willing to "pay to play". I found your post very interesting and informative and if our wagon wasnt my wifes daily dirver then I might of been interested in a SC for it.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Yup Jeff, like I said. I *could* have saved a little more not getting the ALPINA steering wheel and the Dinan pieces. And invest in the SC from the beginning. I know it's hard to believe this, but I got a REALLY good deal otherwise the SC route is something that I will never even dare to think about.


----------



## layla (Jul 23, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Not sure if you want to "broadcast" that information here Sergio...You never know who's reading. :eeps:


I'm glad that I can see all of you getting smarter


----------



## layla (Jul 23, 2003)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Ahh...but sergio didn't specify what kind of events. Could be non-driving ones as well. :thumbup: :angel:


Nice try... but I'm a lawyer, I know how to read the words


----------



## layla (Jul 23, 2003)

sergiok said:


> True, then again, I've probably spent twice that on airplane tickets!!


Yeah, airplane tickets for 2 people! So, you should split that amount! Dahh :thumbdwn:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Dood, this is getting a little scary. :eeps:

I probably have NO RIGHT whatsoever to butt in between your relationships, but PLEASE save your personal disagreements until your married and let's not air dirty laundries here. :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Dood, this is getting a little scary. :eeps:
> 
> I probably have NO RIGHT whatsoever to butt in between your relationships, but PLEASE save your personal disagreements until your married and let's not air dirty laundries here. :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


: popcorn:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

layla said:


> I'm glad that I can see all of you getting smarter


Us men will never be as smart as you women anyway, right?  :angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Us men will never be as smart as you women anyway, right?  :angel:


Ok Raffi.... spoken like a truly "domesticated" man... 

"Yes dear." 
"Of course dear."
"Right away dear."
"Oh _no one_ could be as smart as you dear."

:eeps: :angel:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Ok Raffi.... spoken like a truly "domesticated" man...
> 
> "Yes dear."
> "Of course dear."
> ...


You forgot:
"You're the the most beautiful woman in the world dear"


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

:rofl: , lucky my wife hasnt start posting to bimmerfest  

or should I be saying

I wish my wife would share my bimmerfest experience with me


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> You forgot:
> "You're the the most beautiful woman in the world dear"


Uh... oh yeah.... I don't know all of those yet... I'm not domesticated...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Uh... oh yeah.... I don't know all of those yet... I'm not domesticated...


"The Dark Side is strong in this one" :rofl:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

pdz said:


> i forget if RKT had any problems with detonation, but if esstuning runs 7psi or higher, i can imagine how under heat soak, there would be some issues with dialing back in some ignition retard after some time at WOT.


Just started to at high load after about 18k miles on the blower. I'm running about 94-96 octane all the time now, which eliminated the problem (and gives a big power boost -- clearly the ECU has been compensating for knock from the very beginning).

Lucky to have a 76 with 100 octane racing gas near by so I can fill up there regularly and mix. I can still run on straight 91 with no audible knocking unless I punch it going uphill over Hwy 17, but there is a noticable loss of power due to compensation by the ECU to keep detonation under control.

 G-D California gas!


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

xs3x said:


> my guess is boost would not be effected but rather the a/f ratio..


DOH! Caught me being sloppy... By "boost" here I meant performance boost, not (the usual meaning of the term) intake pressure. uch:


----------

